# boite pleine avec mail !!!!



## puffade (25 Janvier 2007)

bonjour,

je viens de constater une chose étonnante. 

Avant j'utilisais Entourage et lorsque je relevais mon courrier via entourage puis que je l'effaçaisdans entourage, celui-ci ne figurait pas dans la liste du courrier lors d'une consultation sur le site orange (mon fournisseur).

Je me suis mis depuis quelques temps à Mail qui me donne pleinement satisfaction. Je m'étonnais depuis quelques jours de ne plus recevoir de courriers. je suis allé sur le site orange et là, j'ai constaté que tous les messages que j'avais réceptionnés via mail (puis effacés ou pas via mail) figuraient tous dans ma boite de réception orange qui était alors pleine !!!! Cela est problématique car cela signifie que je vais être contraint d'aller régulièrement sur le site orange pour vider ma boite cette manip ne se faisant plus automatiquement au relevé du courrier via mail.

Je ne sais pas si j'étais été très clair mais je vous remercie de vos réponses et solutions


----------



## r e m y (25 Janvier 2007)

Tu va dans Mail puis Preferences puis comptes
Tu s&#233;lectionnes ton compte Orange, et dans Avanc&#233;, tu demandes la suppression des messages du serveur


----------



## FredStrasbourg (25 Janvier 2007)

Cela se règle dans les préférences de mail. Il faut cocher "Après récupération, supprimer la copie du serveur", puis choisir dans le menu déroulant la fonction qui te convient.
Sers toi de la copie d'écran çi-jointe.


----------



## FredStrasbourg (25 Janvier 2007)

Oups... Grillé !
Le temps de faire la copie d'écran...


----------



## puffade (25 Janvier 2007)

merci à tous les deux. Vous avez du posté en même temps à quelques s près.


----------

